# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Xin hỏi cách đấu nối Opto PC817

## ktshung

Thưa các cao thủ. Em muốn nâng tín hiệu điều khiển từ BOB từ 5v lên 24v để điều khiển bộ motor của em. Em đã hỏi nhiều bác trên diễn đàn và đã nhận được nhiều hướng dẫn nhưng chịu vẫn không thể làm được. Xin các bác vui lòng xem sơ đồ em đấu nối dưới đây xem em sai chổ nào hướng dẫn lại cho em với ạ. Em cám ơn

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu không được thì đổi lại chân 2 opto nối chung với nhau xuống Gnd, PUL nối với 1, DIR nối với 1 (con thứ 2 opto)

----------

CNC FANUC, ktshung

----------


## ktshung

nhưng con Opto nó nóng lắm ạ. Nóng phỏng tay luôn ấy....

----------


## thuhanoi

> nhưng con Opto nó nóng lắm ạ. Nóng phỏng tay luôn ấy....


Ôi điện trở hạn dòng nữa chứ bác. Bác tính cho dòng qua nó 15mA là được (lắp 1k5 vào chân 4)

----------

ktshung

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, sao lại có -24v ở đây? Ý là gnd hả bác?

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Ôi điện trở hạn dòng nữa chứ bác. Bác tính cho dòng qua nó 15mA là được (lắp 1k5 vào chân 4)


em muốn đặt hàng bác làm cho em 1 bộ hoàn chỉnh được không ạ. Em nhức đầu với cái thứ không rành này quá

----------


## ktshung

> Ủa, sao lại có -24v ở đây? Ý là gnd hả bác?


bộ nguồn 24v nó có 3 chân V+, V- với Gnd mà bác

----------


## Gamo

Ok, vậy V- của nó chắc là Gnd, còn ký hiệu bác nói là GND chắc là đất. Tại tưởng bác dùng nguồn âm nữa thì hơi lạ.

Cách bác Thuhaloi nói đơn giản mà? Lưu ý coi chừng con PC817 chắc cũng tèo rồi. Ông ở SG thì mang BOB & driver qua tôi giúp cho.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Ok, vậy V- của nó chắc là Gnd, còn ký hiệu GND là đất. Tại tưởng bác dùng nguồn âm nữa thì hơi lạ.
> 
> Cách bác Thuhaloi nói đơn giản mà? Ông ở SG thì mang BOB & driver qua tôi giúp cho. Lưu ý coi chừng con PC817 chắc cũng tèo rồi.


em ở Huế bác ơi. Khổ, đến tìm mấy con Pc817 mà cũng khó

----------


## thuhanoi

> em ở Huế bác ơi. Khổ, đến tìm mấy con Pc817 mà cũng khó


Tìm mấy cái nguồn, adaptor, sạc điện thoại ư..... tháo ra trong đó đầy  :Big Grin:

----------

ktshung

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, mà PC817 là opto kinh điển, sao khó tìm ta? bác vào khoa điện tử ĐH Huế tóm mấy cha thầy nhờ chỉ cái mạch & hỏi xem mua hàng ở đâu?

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Hoho, mà PC817 là opto kinh điển, sao khó tìm ta? bác vào khoa điện tử ĐH Huế tóm mấy cha thầy hỏi xem sao?


em tháo được mấy con, con nào cũng chết, thậm chí gửi nhờ mua 20 con mới leng keng về dùng cũng không được. Chả hiểu nó bị ma ám chổ nào nữa. Sơ đồ thì đó rồi mà suốt 2 tuần mày mò không cách gì làm được. Vô lý thế mới nói chứ, hehehe. Duy nhất một con dùng được khi cấp đầu kia cũng 5v để chạy thử con step

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chắc như cụ Thu Hà Lội nói là do bác ko có trở hạn dòng á... ngay chân Pulse+, bác gắn 1 con trở 1.5K -> 2.2K, đầu còn lại của con trở bác nối với 24V chứ đừng nối thẳng PULSE+ với 24V
Tương tự cho chân DIR+

Thường thì trong nội bộ driver phải có trở hạn dòng, ko rõ tại sao bác bị lỗi này?

Còn ko tốt nhất cứ tóm mấy cha thầy trong khoa điện tử ĐH Huế đi, mấy cái này đơn giản, giống hỏi đường ấy mà

----------

ktshung

----------


## duonghoang

--- Bác dùng mạch này xem, em kích lên tới 10kHz, nhưng em dùng P521, bác dùng +/-24V thì R10 khoảng 1k-1k5 là đc.

----------

ktshung

----------


## CKD

Mấy cụ tư vấn đến giờ mà có mấy điều quan trọng không làm rỏ.
- PC817 tốc độ làm việc thấp, mấy con gốc gác không rỏ ràng (hàng lỡm, rẻ tiền) thì càng chập chen hơn nữa. Không dùng cho pul/dir được. Đừng nghĩ chỉ pul mới cần tốc độ cao nhe, dir chuyển trạng thái cùng tốc độ với pul, nhưng ít đổi trạng thái mà thôi. Ngay cả các driver rẻ tiền của chị na nếu có cách ly vẫn không dùng 817, 817 chỉ dùng cho enable.
- Dùng với bao nhiêu V thì opto đều phải qua điện trở hạn dòng. 5V thì thường dùng 220-470 omh, 24V thường được khuyến cáo dùng 2.2K omh.
- Việc đâu + hoặc - chung, hoặc riêng hoàn toàn thì phụ thuộc vào host controller.

----------

ktshung

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tau cũng nghĩ là PC817 hơi chậm nhưng rẻ tiền dễ kiếm & trâu bò. Với PC817 mà bác chủ còn vật lộn thì mấy con tốc độ cao còn phiền hơn. Ngoài ra mấy cái BOB thường Freq chỉ khoảng 30khz thì pc817 tạm chấp nhận được. Cho nó chạy, bác chủ tự tin rồi tính xa hơn.

----------

ktshung

----------


## CKD

> Hehe, tau cũng nghĩ là PC817 hơi chậm nhưng rẻ tiền dễ kiếm & trâu bò. Với PC817 mà bác chủ còn vật lộn thì mấy con tốc độ cao còn phiền hơn. Ngoài ra mấy cái BOB thường Freq chỉ khoảng 30khz thì pc817 tạm chấp nhận được. Cho nó chạy, bác chủ tự tin rồi tính xa hơn.


Opto thì con nào cũng sam sam thôi.. làm với con nào cũng vậy à  :Smile: 
Mà PC817 lý thuyết đâu gần 100kHz, nhưng chạy 30kHz ổn không? Cụ test thử nó chạy 10kHz chưa? Em ra Nhật Tảo mua về test thử thấy không ổn. Đồ đúng xịn thì chẵng rỏ chứ đồ ngoài Nhật Tảo thấy không ổn tí nào ạ. Bảo nó không chạy pul/dir được không phải vì thấy không ai dùng mà vì dùng thấy không ổn, nên phán là không nên dùng PC817 cho pul/dir ạ.

Còn với chủ thớt thì.. *lý do gì phải qua opto trung gian*?
Đầu tiên xác định xem driver nó đã có opto chưa. Mình nghĩ là đã có vì mấy cái bèo nhèo nó còn có.. nói chi mấy cái có đầu vào + & - (mấy cái DIY thì không dám nói nhé). Còn muốn xác định chính xác thì tìm cái manual của chính cái driver ấy thì sẽ biết. Và trong ấy thường có hướng dẫn đấu nối với nhiều cách khác nhau, với nhiều áp khác nhau.
Chỉ khi nào driver không cách ly thì mới tính đến chuyện cách ly thêm bên ngoài.

Điểm hình thì xem hướng dẫn ở hình bên dưới, các driver khác cũng gần tương tự.



Cụ thể hoá nhiều kiểu đấu nối.


Trong đó.. giá trị điện trở (R hoặc R1) cũng được khuyến cáo tuỳ theo mức điện áp sử dụng.

----------


## Diyodira

> Thưa các cao thủ. Em muốn nâng tín hiệu điều khiển từ BOB từ 5v lên 24v để điều khiển bộ motor của em. Em đã hỏi nhiều bác trên diễn đàn và đã nhận được nhiều hướng dẫn nhưng chịu vẫn không thể làm được. Xin các bác vui lòng xem sơ đồ em đấu nối dưới đây xem em sai chổ nào hướng dẫn lại cho em với ạ. Em cám ơn



Bạn muốn dùng pul/dir với opto thì nên dùng mấy con màu trắng p521, trước mình test lên 50k thấy Ok, còn mấy con đen 817 thì nhớ mang máng là lên cỡ 20k thấy mất dạng.

Thấy mạch opto của bạn không có 1 con trở nào hết sao mà chạy ổn được, muốn dùng 24v thì dùng trở từ 3k3 hoặc 4k7 là được, rồi dùng tụ pi để lọc thì mới ổn.

Thanks

----------


## nhatson

> Bạn muốn dùng pul/dir với opto thì nên dùng mấy con màu trắng p521, trước mình test lên 50k thấy Ok, còn mấy con đen 817 thì nhớ mang máng là lên cỡ 20k thấy mất dạng.
> 
> Thấy mạch opto của bạn không có 1 con trở nào hết sao mà chạy ổn được, muốn dùng 24v thì dùng trở từ 3k3 hoặc 4k7 là được, rồi dùng tụ pi để lọc thì mới ổn.
> 
> Thanks


cũng tuỳ ah, theo sheet chú 817 tới 80khz, thực tế xung mach3 tạo ra độ rộng xung max 6uS ~ 80khz nếu tính 50/50 pluse width

----------


## Diyodira

> cũng tuỳ ah, theo sheet chú 817 tới 80khz, thực tế xung mach3 tạo ra độ rộng xung max 6uS ~ 80khz nếu tính 50/50 pluse width


Bởi vậy hồi đó sung lắm, datasheet mặc kệ, cỡ 6 năm rồi  lúc còn tbg mấy ae còn hoạt động ở âu cơ, có ông ĐinhT nửa chứ e, làm xong 2 bo, 1 quân trắng 1 quân đen to chà bá rồi test  đủ kiểu, nghĩ lại sợ .
Thanks

----------


## Ga con

Mach 3 độ rộng xung nó tối đa 5uS thôi chứ không chịu chơi 50% duty mới chết.
Opto dẫn nhanh, đạt yêu cầu, nhưng sườn xuống (tắt xung) mới là cái quan ngại, nó có méo hay không là do cái này.
Khi có lệnh mở sau 1uS nó dẫn, tuy nhiên khi tắt lệnh rồi 5uS sau nó mới tắt. Do nói nôm na là led bên trong vẫn sáng dù loe que do Cin vẫn còn tích điện, nên ngõ ra vẫn dẫu liu riu.

Nhiệm vụ của ta là làm sao xả cái Cin kia càng nhanh càng tốt.
PC817 hay 521 là mấy loại thường thường chả khác gì nhau. Với mạch thường thì 10kHz là méo tệ hại.
Dùng mạch này 50kHz vẫn chấp nhận tạm, dùng 7407 hoặc trans rời OK.


Dùng line driver kẹp thêm 1 diode ngược với led trong opto thì tốt hơn, nhưng cũng không hơn nhiều.

Thanks.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Bạn muốn dùng pul/dir với opto thì nên dùng mấy con màu trắng p521, trước mình test lên 50k thấy Ok, còn mấy con đen 817 thì nhớ mang máng là lên cỡ 20k thấy mất dạng.
> 
> Thấy mạch opto của bạn không có 1 con trở nào hết sao mà chạy ổn được, muốn dùng 24v thì dùng trở từ 3k3 hoặc 4k7 là được, rồi dùng tụ pi để lọc thì mới ổn.
> 
> Thanks


Bác ơi! Em ngu vô cùng cái vụ này. Bác vui lòng hướng dẫn giúp em chân nào đấu con gì chứ sơ đồ mạch là em bó giò. Dân ngoại đạo mà bác. Hay có bác nào làm luôn cái mạch này bán cho em đi ợ

----------


## Gamo

Haiz, mấy cha này nói nhiều quá làm ông ktshung sợ teo râu rồi kìa. Chủ thớt cứ theo đúng sơ đồ đầu mà vọc trước đi, nhớ gắn thêm con trở hạn dòng nhu bác thuhaloi nói. Bí thì kiếm cha nào biết điện tử chút chút chỉ là được.

Để các cha còn lại nói chuyện cho có phần sinh động thì tau xin up hình minh họa cho vui:
* Tín hiệu đầu vào 50% duty cycle


*Tần số 10Khz


*Tần số 35Khz


*Tần số 80Khz


*Tần số 150Khz

----------

duonghoang, ktshung

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác ơi! Em ngu vô cùng cái vụ này. Bác vui lòng hướng dẫn giúp em chân nào đấu con gì chứ sơ đồ mạch là em bó giò. Dân ngoại đạo mà bác. Hay có bác nào làm luôn cái mạch này bán cho em đi ợ


Cái này thực ra mấy bác NS, CKD, Gamo/con ... bún cái là ra, thôi thì e chỉ bác: cho trở 4k7 vào chân 4, nếu không có tín hiệu thì hạ xuống 3k3, xem sao rồi tiếp. Cái trò thay trở này em ngáng ngẫm lắm vì là đồ nhật tảo.

----------

ktshung

----------


## nhatson

em thấy cụ vinamitcnc xài tốt chả làm sao cả  :Smile:

----------

ktshung

----------


## CKD

Vẫn câu hỏi cũ.. *tại sao phải dùng thêm opto ngoài?* trong khi trong driver đã có opto?

Nếu không có lý do chính đáng thì chúng ta xoắn với pc817 cũng chẵng mang lại lợi ích gì. Có khi nó còn lõm hơn.

----------

ktshung

----------


## CKD

Một giả thuyết mình đặt ra là:
nếu vì driver đã đấu sẵn bên trong con điện trở 2.2k omh, buộc phải dùng 24V để kích dẫn. Thì thay vì dùng opto làm trung gian thì có thể làm mạch đơn giản open colector để làm trung gian nâng áp sẽ đơn giản và hiệu quả hơn. Bác chủ thớt tìm linh kiện sẽ dể hơn.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Vẫn câu hỏi cũ.. *tại sao phải dùng thêm opto ngoài?* trong khi trong driver đã có opto?
> 
> Nếu không có lý do chính đáng thì chúng ta xoắn với pc817 cũng chẵng mang lại lợi ích gì. Có khi nó còn lõm hơn.


Câu hỏi mới là bác hướng dẫn cụ thể cho em cái vụ này đi ạ, em cám ơn...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Haiz, ông kiếm 1 tên nào biết điện tử rồi nó chỉ cho. Còn ko thì nhắn tôi số đt, tôi chỉ cho.

Lý do chính ông phải dùng opto PC817 đó là ông là con gà, còn hơn tôi nữa. Ông đấu sai, 24V nó quất thẳng vào cái BOB 5V thì ông tèo nguyên dàn luôn, từ BOB đến toàn bộ driver ông đang gắn & cả cái PC của ông luôn (cổng LPT ko có bảo vệ). Còn PC817 trâu bò, giá rẻ, ông khó làm sai, mà có làm sai thì ko tiếc nên ko sợ, có cách ly nên có gì thì ông ko tèo hết gia tài. Giàu hơn thì chơi TLP521-x như mấy tên kia.

Mấy cha kia thì toàn cao thủ cả, sư phụ của tui hết á. Nhưng mấy lão sư phụ này có cái tật là cầu kỳ phức tạp, cao siêu quá nên giới gà nghe xong là sợ hết  :Big Grin: 

Mà quên nữa, con BOB của ông ra opto cũng phải gắn trở hạn dòng 500R chứ nhỉ, ko thì con PC817 tèo chắc trừ khi BOB có hạn dòng sẵn?

----------

Diyodira

----------


## ktshung

> Haiz, ông kiếm 1 tên nào biết điện tử rồi nó chỉ cho. Còn ko thì nhắn tôi số đt, tôi chỉ cho.
> 
> Lý do chính ông phải dùng opto PC817 đó là ông là con gà, còn hơn tôi nữa. Ông đấu sai, 24V nó quất thẳng vào cái BOB 5V thì ông tèo nguyên dàn luôn, từ BOB đến toàn bộ driver ông đang gắn & cả cái PC của ông luôn (cổng LPT ko có bảo vệ). Còn PC817 trâu bò, giá rẻ, ông khó làm sai, mà có làm sai thì ko tiếc nên ko sợ, có cách ly nên có gì thì ông ko tèo hết gia tài. Giàu hơn thì chơi TLP521-x như mấy tên kia.
> 
> Mấy cha kia thì toàn cao thủ cả, sư phụ của tui hết á. Nhưng mấy lão sư phụ này có cái tật là cầu kỳ phức tạp, cao siêu quá nên giới gà nghe xong là sợ hết 
> 
> Mà quên nữa, con BOB của ông ra opto cũng phải gắn trở hạn dòng 500R chứ nhỉ, ko thì con PC817 tèo chắc trừ khi BOB có hạn dòng sẵn?


vậy giờ em chốt lại xem đã đúng ý các thầy chưa nhé. Đấu thêm con trở 500 ohm vào chân 1 của cái sơ đồ của em. Thêm con trở 2200ohm vào chân 4 nữa đúng không ạ? Lĩnh vực này em là quả trứng chưa nở thành con gà con nữa nên xin các bác chỉ nó cụ tỷ một chút, khi nào các bác làm nhà, thiết kế công trình gọi cho em em múa cho các bác xem...  :Big Grin: . Sđt của em 0914o022o2. Thanks các bác

----------


## Gamo

Dạ đúng rồi, bác nhớ thay con PC817 mới nhé. Mấy con cũ chắc ngủm củ tỏi hết rồi. Đầu ra nếu bác còn sợ thì thay vì đấu vào pulse+ pulse- thì bác mua 1 con led, điều khiển từ Mach3 thấy con led nhấp nháy/sáng đèn là bác đã đấu đúng, sau đó test tiếp tới driver. (nên test 2 bước là để tránh trường hợp driver bác đã chết nhưng cứ tưởng là do mình đấu sai). Có gì trục trặc thì gọi tôi, tôi chỉ cho lẹ.

----------

Diyodira, ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Dạ đúng rồi, bác nhớ thay con PC817 mới nhé. Mấy con cũ chắc ngủm củ tỏi hết rồi. Đầu ra nếu bác còn sợ thì thay vì đấu vào pulse+ pulse- thì bác mua 1 con led, điều khiển từ Mach3 thấy con led nhấp nháy/sáng đèn là bác đã đấu đúng, sau đó test tiếp tới driver. (nên test 2 bước là để tránh trường hợp driver bác đã chết nhưng cứ tưởng là do mình đấu sai). Có gì trục trặc thì gọi tôi, tôi chỉ cho lẹ.


Cám ơn bác đã gọi điện chỉ dẫn cho em tận tình. Em sẽ làm và báo cáo bác

----------


## Diyodira

> Dạ đúng rồi, bác nhớ thay con PC817 mới nhé. Mấy con cũ chắc ngủm củ tỏi hết rồi. Đầu ra nếu bác còn sợ thì thay vì đấu vào pulse+ pulse- thì bác mua 1 con led, điều khiển từ Mach3 thấy con led nhấp nháy/sáng đèn là bác đã đấu đúng, sau đó test tiếp tới driver. (nên test 2 bước là để tránh trường hợp driver bác đã chết nhưng cứ tưởng là do mình đấu sai). Có gì trục trặc thì gọi tôi, tôi chỉ cho lẹ.


Thấy chưa, tui chọc chọc cái là mấy sư phụ lòi liền,  chúc bác sớm múa sp cho ae chiêm ngưỡng.

----------

Gamo, ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Thấy chưa, tui chọc chọc cái là mấy sư phụ lòi liền,  chúc bác sớm múa sp cho ae chiêm ngưỡng.


Cám ơn bạn đã chọc chọc

----------


## CKD

Cứ lòng vòng vụ opto.. thì nhở có chạy được mà chạy sai thì cững chẵng có đường nào mà phán.

Vẫn là câu hỏi: tại sao phải dùng opto?
Nếu bác chủ không tự trả lời và muốn chỉ phát ra luôn thì chí ít phải cung cấp driver gì? Hiệu gì? Đấu nối với cái gì? V.v...
Hoặc giả không biết hết mấy thứ ấy thì nhanh gọn là vứt lên đây vài cái ảnh để còn biết đường mà tìm hiểu.

Cách nối trực tiếp driver và BOB thì như vài bài trước, mình đã post vài cái ảnh lên. Tuỳ theo trường hợp mà chọn ra cách thích hợp. Trường hợp nào thì bác chủ không nói rỏ nên không xác định được.

Câu hỏi này thành 2 trang rồi mà trọng tâm đâu không thấy. Anh em thì tán hưu tán vượn vào mấy con opto. Mà opto có hoạt đông hay không thì bác chủ không xác định được.

Tạm đoán thế này.
- Nếu đầu vào driver là 5V mag bác chủ kích qua opto trung gian, cũng chẵng có hạn dòng. Thì đoán là opto trong driver đã nghẻo ngay lần test đầu tiên, vì áp sử dụng là 24v gấp 5 lần định mức. Rủi ro này là cao nhất.
BOB (tạm gọi vậy đã) out 5V nhưng kích opto cũng không qua điện trở nên khã năng là opto trung gian cũng tèo vì quá định mức. Có khã năng mấy con buffer trên BOB cũng bị nguy hiểm theo vì quá dòng.

Nếu bác chủ vẫn muốn kiểm soát lại toàn bộ. Đề nghị bác chủ có VOM (thiết bị đo vạn năng), cho mọi người rỏ mục đích đấu nối, thiết bị đấu nối để có cách kiểm tra thích hợp.

----------


## cuongmay

Mình cho rằng driver của bác chủ là loại 5v mới gây nóng opto được . Để các thầy khỏi xem voi đề nghị bác chủ cho biết driver là lọai nào .

----------


## Gamo

Vụ bác chủ để tau giúp cho. Chỉ nhiều quá ổng rối rồi sợ, lắm thầy nhiều ma. Còn ko thì tao pass qua mày, mày chỉ ổng nhé? (tau cũng hơi làm biếng)

Thường thì driver có sẵn opto & trở hạn dòng, đầu vào 5-12V, mình ko cần phải qua opto trung gian chi cho lắm chuyện. Nhưng tau đang có mấy con driver cổ dùng đầu vào 24V, phải nâng áp pulse/dir mới chạy, ko biết của Mr Ktshung co giống vậy ko?

Chuyện opto chỉ là chuyện phụ nhưng người ta hướng dẫn ổng kiểu này, mình mỗi người hướng dẫn kiểu khác, sơ đồ điện mọi người post thì cá là ông ktshung nhìn ko hiểu gì hết => ổng khóc á  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Hỏi từ đầu mùa đến giờ.. chỉ làm muốn làm rỏ bác chủ đang muốn làm gì và làm với cái gì? Nhưng vẫn chưa nhận được câu trả lời.
Còn việc alo hay sms hay pm thì không bàn. Khi đã đưa vấn đề công khai thì nên tôn trọng mọi ý kiến cụ Gà ạ. Có thể các ý kiến ấy không đi vào trọng tâm vấn đề cần giải quyết (có cả ý kiến của cụ Ga) nhưng do thông tin mà bác chủ cung cấp thiếu quá nên mỗi người khi tham gia đều phải tự suy đoán.

Vấn đề nên làm rỏ là những câu hỏi mà mình đã hỏi.
- bác chủ định làm gì?
- những thiết bị mà bác chủ đang muốn đấu nối, điều khiển là những món gì?
Nếu không nắm thì cho vài hình ảnh để anh em cùng nhau tìm hiểu. Khi biết chính xác nhu cầu thì mới nhanh có kết quả. Chứ hỏi xoáy đáp xoay như từ đầu đến giờ thì kết quả vẫn dậm chân tại chổ thôi.
Nếu giải quyết riêng thì... anh em đang hào hứng mà? Dừng ở đây thì cục hứng lắm.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, ok, để bác KTS post lên share với mọi người cho vui.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## thuhanoi

E rằng cụ ktshung không biết chụp ảnh nữa chứ

----------


## ktshung

> Hỏi từ đầu mùa đến giờ.. chỉ làm muốn làm rỏ bác chủ đang muốn làm gì và làm với cái gì? Nhưng vẫn chưa nhận được câu trả lời.
> Còn việc alo hay sms hay pm thì không bàn. Khi đã đưa vấn đề công khai thì nên tôn trọng mọi ý kiến cụ Gà ạ. Có thể các ý kiến ấy không đi vào trọng tâm vấn đề cần giải quyết (có cả ý kiến của cụ Ga) nhưng do thông tin mà bác chủ cung cấp thiếu quá nên mỗi người khi tham gia đều phải tự suy đoán.
> 
> Vấn đề nên làm rỏ là những câu hỏi mà mình đã hỏi.
> - bác chủ định làm gì?
> - những thiết bị mà bác chủ đang muốn đấu nối, điều khiển là những món gì?
> Nếu không nắm thì cho vài hình ảnh để anh em cùng nhau tìm hiểu. Khi biết chính xác nhu cầu thì mới nhanh có kết quả. Chứ hỏi xoáy đáp xoay như từ đầu đến giờ thì kết quả vẫn dậm chân tại chổ thôi.
> Nếu giải quyết riêng thì... anh em đang hào hứng mà? Dừng ở đây thì cục hứng lắm.


Vậy em xin trình bày cụ tỷ nó thế này. Em đang có dự án làm cái con máy 4 trục. X,2Y,Z em chơi con leadshine HBS 86 rồi. tất cả đấu nối vào cái BOB Mach 3 ổn cả. Duy có cái trục A hồi xưa em mua một bộ AC Servo Mitshibishi MR-C10A về mày mò vẫn vứt chỏng chơ đó, giờ muốn dùng nó nhưng tín hiệu cấp vào của nó 24v nên phải chế cái mạch này, mấy con Leadshine kia đều dùng 5v cả ạ.... Có thế thôi các bác ạ

----------


## ktshung

> E rằng cụ ktshung không biết chụp ảnh nữa chứ


Khổ nổi em cũng không biết phải chụp cái gì, có con opto hàn vào cái đế thò ra mấy chân thôi, chút em về chụp báo cáo các bác

----------


## ktshung

> Vụ bác chủ để tau giúp cho. Chỉ nhiều quá ổng rối rồi sợ, lắm thầy nhiều ma. Còn ko thì tao pass qua mày, mày chỉ ổng nhé? (tau cũng hơi làm biếng)
> 
> Thường thì driver có sẵn opto & trở hạn dòng, đầu vào 5-12V, mình ko cần phải qua opto trung gian chi cho lắm chuyện. Nhưng tau đang có mấy con driver cổ dùng đầu vào 24V, phải nâng áp pulse/dir mới chạy, ko biết của Mr Ktshung co giống vậy ko?
> 
> Chuyện opto chỉ là chuyện phụ nhưng người ta hướng dẫn ổng kiểu này, mình mỗi người hướng dẫn kiểu khác, sơ đồ điện mọi người post thì cá là ông ktshung nhìn ko hiểu gì hết => ổng khóc á


Bác có yêu thầm nhớ trộm gì em không mà hiểu em quá vậy...  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Khổ nổi em cũng không biết phải chụp cái gì, có con opto hàn vào cái đế thò ra mấy chân thôi, chút em về chụp báo cáo các bác


Bác chụp mấy món bác dùng ví dụ BOB và driver ...

----------


## CKD

Hì, hỏi mấy lần mới được cụ trả lời. Mừng quá.
- Driver input 24V thì đúng như đã đoán phía trên. Nhưng không thấy xác nhận vấn đề, cụ chủ lại bảo là không biết gì nên phải đặt giả thuyết tè le.. đến giờ mới xác nhận được.
- Cụ chủ đi đêm với cụ Gamo kết quả thế nào rồi ạ? Đã thành công chưa hay vẫn còn đứng yên một chổ?

Giải pháp thì có nhiều. Không biết ngoài ấy cụ có thể mua được linh kiện gì. Opto thì thấy cụ mua có vẻ khó, vậy transitor và điện trở thì sao ạ. Cụ Gamo thì có niềm tin vào PC817.. nhưng mình thì không tin mấy con này nếu không rỏ nguồn gốc.

----------


## ktshung

> Hì, hỏi mấy lần mới được cụ trả lời. Mừng quá.
> - Driver input 24V thì đúng như đã đoán phía trên. Nhưng không thấy xác nhận vấn đề, cụ chủ lại bảo là không biết gì nên phải đặt giả thuyết tè le.. đến giờ mới xác nhận được.
> - Cụ chủ đi đêm với cụ Gamo kết quả thế nào rồi ạ? Đã thành công chưa hay vẫn còn đứng yên một chổ?
> 
> Giải pháp thì có nhiều. Không biết ngoài ấy cụ có thể mua được linh kiện gì. Opto thì thấy cụ mua có vẻ khó, vậy transitor và điện trở thì sao ạ. Cụ Gamo thì có niềm tin vào PC817.. nhưng mình thì không tin mấy con này nếu không rỏ nguồn gốc.


Bắc cứ nói cho em cự thể em cần mua con gì, có thể thay thế bằng con gì nữa thì càng tốt, nếu không có em nhờ người vào Đà Nẵng mua. chứ giờ hỏi em có thể mua gì em cũng chịu, hhuhhuuhhu....

----------


## CKD

Tạm thời bác thử như vầy. Số chân thì như trong ảnh luôn. Dir thì cũng đấu vậy là được.
Giá trị điện trở thì 220-330 omh lag ổn. Vụ tần số tạm bỏ qua.
Đấu như vầy thì nếu config BOB active hight thì driver là active hight.



Thường BOB china đầu ra kéo đẩy nên không dùng trực tiếp được. Nếu BOB đầu ra open colector thì vô tư.

----------

ktshung, nhatson

----------


## ktshung

> Bởi vậy hồi đó sung lắm, datasheet mặc kệ, cỡ 6 năm rồi  lúc còn tbg mấy ae còn hoạt động ở âu cơ, có ông ĐinhT nửa chứ e, làm xong 2 bo, 1 quân trắng 1 quân đen to chà bá rồi test  đủ kiểu, nghĩ lại sợ .
> Thanks





> Tạm thời bác thử như vầy. Số chân thì như trong ảnh luôn. Dir thì cũng đấu vậy là được.
> Giá trị điện trở thì 220-330 omh lag ổn. Vụ tần số tạm bỏ qua.
> Đấu như vầy thì nếu config BOB active hight thì driver là active hight.
> 
> 
> 
> Thường BOB china đầu ra kéo đẩy nên không dùng trực tiếp được. Nếu BOB đầu ra open colector thì vô tư.


 Phía 24v ko cần trở hả bác. Em mới thử xong, nó nóng điên luôn ấy

----------


## CKD

Vậy phải kiểm tra lại driver xem sao. Chưa có time xem manual của driver.
Vì nếu nó input 24V thì bên trong nó phải gắn sẵn điện trở rồi. Còn nếu vì quá tải nó nóng thì nó phải chạy 5V, hoặc ngỏ vào vi sai v.v..

Nếu chỉ đấu bên BOB mà không đấu driver thì có nóng không?

----------


## CKD

Nãy giờ truy theo manual, dt không tra xét kỹ được. Nhưng thấy có hướng dẫn dùng cho cả 24V, 5V và vi sai.

Tạm thời phải làm rỏ là nó đang chạy bao nhiêu V đã.
Bác chủ thử như vầy
- Nối tiếp điện trở 2k omh rồi test. Nếu ok thì thôi, không thì tiếp...
- Nối điện trở 220-330 omh rồi test. Không được thì.. nghiên cứu tiếp thôi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Xung vào PUL chân 9 (PP) / DIR chân 7 (NP) đồng thời set para 7 là 011 
Bên trong servo đã có R phù hợp 24V rồi nên không quan tâm bên servo. 
Hoặc bác muốn chạy 5V thì nối chung NG(8) và PG(10) vào 5V nhé - nhớ bỏ cầu OPC với V24 nhé .
Cấp điện vào servo có giữ cứng trục không ?
(Có nghi ngờ chút xíu bác kts cho con opto đầu vào servo lên đường ngay lần đầu tiên nếu bác dùng chân số 7 và 9  :Big Grin: )

----------


## ktshung

> Vậy phải kiểm tra lại driver xem sao. Chưa có time xem manual của driver.
> Vì nếu nó input 24V thì bên trong nó phải gắn sẵn điện trở rồi. Còn nếu vì quá tải nó nóng thì nó phải chạy 5V, hoặc ngỏ vào vi sai v.v..
> 
> Nếu chỉ đấu bên BOB mà không đấu driver thì có nóng không?


phía bên 5v ok bác. Em thử cả 2 phía 5v rồi đấu vào mấy con leadshine thì chạy bình thường

----------


## ktshung

bác chỉ cho em vụ set para 7 là 011 với ạ. MẤy bữa nay em đánh vật với cái opto nên chưa biết set con servo này đến bác ạ. Em cấp nguồn chạy thử rPr thì bình thường bác, nhấn nút lên xuống motor quay ầm ầm

----------


## ktshung

> Nãy giờ truy theo manual, dt không tra xét kỹ được. Nhưng thấy có hướng dẫn dùng cho cả 24V, 5V và vi sai.
> 
> Tạm thời phải làm rỏ là nó đang chạy bao nhiêu V đã.
> Bác chủ thử như vầy
> - Nối tiếp điện trở 2k omh rồi test. Nếu ok thì thôi, không thì tiếp...
> - Nối điện trở 220-330 omh rồi test. Không được thì.. nghiên cứu tiếp thôi.


không dùng đươc 5v đâu bác. Riêng cái vụ đó em đã lập một topic tranh cãi rồi. 5v hoặc 24v là cấp nguồn cho driver thôi, còn tín hiệu phải 24v

----------


## thuhanoi

> không dùng đươc 5v đâu bác. Riêng cái vụ đó em đã lập một topic tranh cãi rồi. 5v hoặc 24v là cấp nguồn cho driver thôi, còn tín hiệu phải 24v


Bác đấu thử đi 5V thôi nếu con opto chưa hỏng thì không có vấn đề gì đâu MR J2S mình dùng 5V cả - Nhưng bác vẫn thủy chung với 24 V thì tiếp tục với 817 - rất thuận lợi cho việc tương hợp các driver khác nhau - Bác phải đọc manual set các thông số cho đúng mới biết nó chạy hay không chứ :P

----------


## CKD

Tài liệu mình post ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...-Melservo-MR-C
Theo tài liệu thì bác thuhanoi đã đấu đúng (đúng cả cho MR-C & MR-C thì phải, rất ít khi động tới Mitsu nên không nhớ rỏ).
Bác chủ cần xác định trước hết là servo đã Ok chưa?. Các Pin in của servo cho pul/dir thế nào? Đã đấu nối theo cách nào? Vì theo hướng dẫn sử dụng thì thấy có 2 cách riêng biệt (cho cả 5V, 24V).

----------


## ktshung

> Tài liệu mình post ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...-Melservo-MR-C
> Theo tài liệu thì bác thuhanoi đã đấu đúng (đúng cả cho MR-C & MR-C thì phải, rất ít khi động tới Mitsu nên không nhớ rỏ).
> Bác chủ cần xác định trước hết là servo đã Ok chưa?. Các Pin in của servo cho pul/dir thế nào? Đã đấu nối theo cách nào? Vì theo hướng dẫn sử dụng thì thấy có 2 cách riêng biệt (cho cả 5V, 24V).


không có tín hiệu 5v đâu bác. Em đã tranh cãi vụ này với bác Dungtb bên thegioigcnc. Không biết em trích vào đây có vi phạm không. 
http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...10a/page2.html

----------


## ktshung

> Tài liệu mình post ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...-Melservo-MR-C
> Theo tài liệu thì bác thuhanoi đã đấu đúng (đúng cả cho MR-C & MR-C thì phải, rất ít khi động tới Mitsu nên không nhớ rỏ).
> Bác chủ cần xác định trước hết là servo đã Ok chưa?. Các Pin in của servo cho pul/dir thế nào? Đã đấu nối theo cách nào? Vì theo hướng dẫn sử dụng thì thấy có 2 cách riêng biệt (cho cả 5V, 24V).


MRJ2S dùng được nhưng MR-C10A không được bác ơi. em tranh cải vụ này rồi. Bác qua thế giới chuối gõ tìm MR-C10A sẽ có bài đó. Em ko trích đăng ở đây được ạ. Bên đó bác thuhanoi cũng có vào comment mà

----------


## CKD

> MRJ2S dùng được nhưng MR-C10A không được bác ơi. em tranh cải vụ này rồi. Bác qua thế giới chuối gõ tìm MR-C10A sẽ có bài đó. Em ko trích đăng ở đây được ạ. Bên đó bác thuhanoi cũng có vào comment mà


Có vào đọc bài của bác bên kia. Cũng không có con MR-C nào để kiểm chứng. Nhưng đọc qua nhiều tài liệu liên quan thì thấy nó bảo là được.

Mà nhở không được thì ta làm lại từ đầu vậy? Lý do bác bị nóng opto thì rất khó hiểu.. vì thấy tài liệu ghi điện trở hạn dòng cho opto đã là 4.7k rồi. Bác chủ có VOM không? đo thử dòng thông mạch của nó xem bi nhiêu mà nóng nhỉ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> MRJ2S dùng được nhưng MR-C10A không được bác ơi. em tranh cải vụ này rồi. Bác qua thế giới chuối gõ tìm MR-C10A sẽ có bài đó. Em ko trích đăng ở đây được ạ. Bên đó bác thuhanoi cũng có vào comment mà


Hiii, công nhận bác kts có niềm tin tuyệt vời thôi thì thế này - không đấu 5V được !!! để cho bác đi trên con đường của bác cho nhanh đến đích chứ cứ dẫm chân tại chỗ mà làm chi.

----------


## ktshung

Em xin lỗi các bác, mấy hôm nay em đi công tác xa không tiếp tục câu chuyện được ạ, làm các bác mất hứng. Hôm nay em xin up các ảnh của em lên để các bác góp ý cho em. Em sẽ đấu nối theo sơ đồ cụ GAMO hướng dẫm và báo cáo sau ạ

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------

